# 'Snowmageddon' Pittsburgh's BLIZZARD over 30"



## deere615

Well I decided this was worthy to start another thread away from my normal picture thread. We got hammered with over 30" of snow the last 7days. First storm dump almost 2' in less than 24hrs. Then we got another 6-8" this wendsday Feb. 10th. So I have litterally been plowing snow for 7days only stopping to sleep/eat. Plowed 32hrs straight friday-saturday and wasnt even tired but had to come home cause I got stuck twice and had to keep calling my dad(who was tired and wanted to sleep), so I slept for 6hrs then went out for another 19 and have basically been working like that since.

I have had both trucks working(dad driving white one) and was also able to pick up another account or 2 plus I did dozens and dozens of extra driveways because some guys couldnt keep up as Pittsburgh is not used to this kind of snow.

We were in a state of emergency for a long time. Many times we had to plow alot of roads just to get to accounts and I literally plowed every road in my whole nieghborhood multiple times. All my equipment has took a heck of a beating but everything is still running strong.wesport

This was friday feb 5th at about 3pm It started snowing about 12pm that day.







Then this was about an hour and a half later-little blurry but almost 2inches there I did a few places then stopped to meet parents for dinner







And then the real plowing began...


----------



## deere615

These first 2 pictures of the gas station I do basically expalin alot. Everything in our city shut down!-Notice all the idiots that left cars in the lot














WHITEOUT







These were at my sidewalk locations-probably about 3-4am


----------



## deere615

Friday night/Saturday Morning was probably one of the coolest craziest nights ever. I never saw anything like it. So many cars stuck, jack knifed 18wheelers, trees down, power lines down, and lights out. 
One point I had to plowed right through a tree to get to accounts as every other way was blocked. Another point I backed up in reverse a mile down a main interstate LMAO. And another road I drove down which is a 4lane road with tons of business and always people around was completely dark(not even a stop light on) and there was not a soul in sight, it was kinda eery...




























And this one was on another highway cop stopped to help a stranded car and started yelling at the truck driver for tailgate when he wasn't even close kinda felt bad for the truck driver...







Thats all for now I got a bunch more I will get up eventually
-Brad


----------



## Fatality

awesome pictures! The pictures of the steps with all the snow on the railings is amazing!


----------



## thesnowman269

Nice! I love storms like that wish we would get one like that here, those are my favorite.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

So much for your 4-6" call. LOL. It sure has been a crazy week for both of us. Glad you made out ok with nothing major going wrong. I'll be updating my thread or starting a new one also soon.

It was going good for me the first 5 days, until the plow broke. Got it fixed and kept going.

Came home tonight and found my 10x14 metal shed's roof caved in. Guess that's tommorow's project.

I wish I had taken more pics but I kept forgetting.


----------



## EGLC

Brad do you go out alone??


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Awesome pictures. That looks like a heck of a storm lol.


----------



## f250man

Nice pics cant wait to see somemore


----------



## ProEnterprises

Great shots boss. Thanks for sharing those with us.


----------



## deere615

Fatality;999426 said:


> awesome pictures! The pictures of the steps with all the snow on the railings is amazing!


Thanks, yeah we were kinda amazed also as we had cleared 6inches off those just 6hrs earlier


thesnowman269;999449 said:


> Nice! I love storms like that wish we would get one like that here, those are my favorite.


I loved it also just stressful thats all, nights were easy but was the sun came up the phone didnt stop ringing


G.M.Landscaping;999489 said:


> So much for your 4-6" call. LOL. It sure has been a crazy week for both of us. Glad you made out ok with nothing major going wrong. I'll be updating my thread or starting a new one also soon.
> 
> It was going good for me the first 5 days, until the plow broke. Got it fixed and kept going.
> 
> Came home tonight and found my 10x14 metal shed's roof caved in. Guess that's tommorow's project.
> 
> I wish I had taken more pics but I kept forgetting.


lol yeah... Good you got the plow fixed fast, 
Yeah since I knew it was going to be a big storm I had my camera and camcorder with me the whole time, but there are many pictures I wish I would have taken that I didnt, one when I was pushing an 18wheeler out and so many driveways I did after the storm that I never thought my truck would be capable of!


EGLC;999607 said:


> Brad do you go out alone??


This storm I had my dad in the other truck plowing lots with me most of the time. He would plow some at night then I would send him home to catch some and I just kept plowing through the days.One day I did have a buddy with me to shovel in my truck and my dad in the white truck-so 3 guys
Otherwise on normal small storms I usually go out by myself in the blue truck.


KL&M Snow Div.;999632 said:


> Awesome pictures. That looks like a heck of a storm lol.


Yeah it was, and we are still getting a little snow each day-usally 1/2inch to 2inches so its been non stopprsport



f250man;999686 said:


> Nice pics cant wait to see somemore


thanks 


ProEnterprises;1000014 said:


> Great shots boss. Thanks for sharing those with us.


Thanks not a problem:salute:


----------



## EGLC

deere615;1000442 said:


> This storm I had my dad in the other truck plowing lots with me most of the time. He would plow some at night then I would send him home to catch some and I just kept plowing through the days.One day I did have a buddy with me to shovel in my truck and my dad in the white truck-so 3 guys
> Otherwise on normal small storms I usually go out by myself in the blue truck.


oh that must suck but you must pull in some good $ that way....I always take 2 guys with me and pay them well but the company + extra help is really worth it.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

The news just said another 3-6" for mon -tuesday. I'm still getting calls from the storm. Just did another 2 in Oakland.


----------



## deere615

EGLC;1000497 said:


> oh that must suck but you must pull in some good $ that way....I always take 2 guys with me and pay them well but the company + extra help is really worth it.


not really that bad if I dont need the help I am not gunna bring them along I am not gunna lie though when my dad was in the other truck we had radios and it was real entertaining and with got stuff done real fast -but on our normal 1-3" storms I can usually handle everything by myself pretty quickly anyways


G.M.Landscaping;1000500 said:


> The news just said another 3-6" for mon -tuesday. I'm still getting calls from the storm. Just did another 2 in Oakland.


I have been hearing all different numbers for tomorrow I will take whatever comes, today and yesterday I have been trying to get caught up on the loads of paper work I got from the storm. had a few calls one was for a hilly drive(going up with a retaining wall on both sides) that hadnt been plowed and another was for snow hauling in homestead (dont go that far away) and I turned them both down.


----------



## deere615

More pictures:
this is what the trucks look like after plowing roads







Back of truck covered(always saw pics on here of trucks covered in the back like this but this was the first it happend to mine)







This makes me feel like alaska boss! this is our blazer buried







Deer I caught running across the main road-kinda hard to see as it tookme a couple seconds to pull out the camera







Lots of snow:bluebounc


----------



## deere615

Every get those customers that like to starte at you while you plow this one was kinda wierd lmao (someone built it right at the front entrance of one of my commercials







Get your milk







Piles







Atv pushing walks







cleared out real good so they could get the dumpsters out


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Do you use the 2500 and a trailer to get the quad around?


----------



## cod8825

Holy crude those were some awesome pictures. I will be the first and maybe only one to say it I would not want 30" We had 15" in and around KC on Dec 24 through Christmas and it just about buried everybody here. If we had gotten a couple more inches I think the city would have shut down so many people getting stuck trying to get to grandma's.

Keep up the good work
Matt


----------



## Alaska Boss

deere615;1000741 said:


> More pictures:
> This makes me feel like alaska boss! this is our blazer buried


Haha,... great pictures! I've been watching & listening to all the reports of this "storm of the century" that hit the east coast lately,... how everything is shut down,... thousands upon thousands of people without heat, lights, etc,.... plow guys "storm chasing & state jumping" to help & join the battle, etc,... and it's not like I'm making light of it all.... but it does make me chuckle at how vulnerable and programed people's lives are in big city areas,... and how something like snow can literally stop life,.... forget about nuclear bombs,... lol. Most winters, Valdez, Alaska gets 30-40 feet of snow dumped on it every season,... and nothing is ever shut down,... 2-3 feet in a single dump overnight doesn't even make people yawn,... but, of course, they're prepared & able to deal with it. Even last month, when over 7 feet fell in less than 3 days, schools stayed open,.. everything.

But when I look at your pics, and those of others,... I have to say that I'm so glad that I plow where I do,... because 2-3 feet of snow covering everything in an area where every square foot of real estate has been constructed somehow,... with concrete, asphalt, curbs, manhole covers, manicured lawns, etc etc etc,... traffic everywhere, no where to put snow,.... a million & one things to hit or damage,... plowing snow in areas like that would drive me crazy,... and my hat is off to you guys that have to put up with all that !! But for me,... I'll take -42° in the pitch dark all alone at night in rural Alaska any day,... and maybe I'm the crazy one!! Again,.. great pictures of what you're doing! :waving:

P.S. I have had weird customers staring at me too while plowing,...


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1000846 said:


> Do you use the 2500 and a trailer to get the quad around?


No Use 4 ramps 2 on each side and haul it with the 2500hd. One set of ramps is normally fine but 2 make it easier with the plow on and less steep of an angle


cod8825;1000962 said:


> Holy crude those were some awesome pictures. I will be the first and maybe only one to say it I would not want 30" We had 15" in and around KC on Dec 24 through Christmas and it just about buried everybody here. If we had gotten a couple more inches I think the city would have shut down so many people getting stuck trying to get to grandma's.
> 
> Keep up the good work
> Matt


Thanks! I dont mind alot of snow like I mentioned before it just fell way too fast almost all in one night. give me 2-4 every couple nights:salute:


Alaska Boss;1000973 said:


> Haha,... great pictures! I've been watching & listening to all the reports of this "storm of the century" that hit the east coast lately,... how everything is shut down,... thousands upon thousands of people without heat, lights, etc,.... plow guys "storm chasing & state jumping" to help & join the battle, etc,... and it's not like I'm making light of it all.... but it does make me chuckle at how vulnerable and programed people's lives are in big city areas,... and how something like snow can literally stop life,.... forget about nuclear bombs,... lol. Most winters, Valdez, Alaska gets 30-40 feet of snow dumped on it every season,... and nothing is ever shut down,... 2-3 feet in a single dump overnight doesn't even make people yawn,... but, of course, they're prepared & able to deal with it. Even last month, when over 7 feet fell in less than 3 days, schools stayed open,.. everything.
> 
> But when I look at your pics, and those of others,... I have to say that I'm so glad that I plow where I do,... because 2-3 feet of snow covering everything in an area where every square foot of real estate has been constructed somehow,... with concrete, asphalt, curbs, manhole covers, manicured lawns, etc etc etc,... traffic everywhere, no where to put snow,.... a million & one things to hit or damage,... plowing snow in areas like that would drive me crazy,... and my hat is off to you guys that have to put up with all that !! But for me,... I'll take -42° in the pitch dark all alone at night in rural Alaska any day,... and maybe I'm the crazy one!! Again,.. great pictures of what you're doing! :waving:
> 
> P.S. I have had weird customers staring at me too while plowing,...


Lmao thats a funny picture! Yes thats the problem around here is no one knew what to do-from regular plow companies to municipalites know one has the man power or machines to get the job done fast enough.

Personally I love where I plow I love the little 1-4" storms easy on equipment and real easy to make money as everyone here always expects everything to be perfectly clean bare pavement.


----------



## deere615

Well I got a ton more pictures I want to get up but another 4-7 is coming tonight into tomorrow, and its coming down hard now, so for now just trying to get ready another pallet of salt and I to think I just brought one a little over a week agowesport


----------



## jeffslawnservic

That was one crazy storm I had no place to put the snow due to all of the snow we got last weekend. I definitly need to get a plow truck for next year I hate shoveling now, to much snow to shovel. How does that snow dogg do I have heared mixed reviews about them.


----------



## deere615

jeffslawnservic;1001889 said:


> That was one crazy storm I had no place to put the snow due to all of the snow we got last weekend. I definitly need to get a plow truck for next year I hate shoveling now, to much snow to shovel. How does that snow dogg do I have heared mixed reviews about them.


Yeah crazy still is we are still getting off and on snow everyday some accumulating some not...
I like the snowdogg I never really heard much bad about them first MD's had a little trouble I think but otherwise they are a nice plow


----------



## deere615

This was a truck I had to help up a hill at my moms work(didnt pull him up just shoveled around his tires and gave him some salt) But I did use my 1500 with the blade to push an 18wheeler outta one of my lots I so wish I would got a pic or video:realmad: it was cool. I actually pulled out numerous people stuck along roads-one idiot that came flying around a corner and slamed the whole front of thier honda into a snow bank(notice the tow strap hooked to the back I left it there the whole storm lol!)







Blocked off streets







parked in some deep snow







truck bed filled


----------



## deere615

This is only something I thought I would see pictures of on here never thought I would see one here it was on its way down to the city I believe







Snow hauling-something else you rarely see here














been seeing lots of machines aroundwesport







Hard to see but there was a grader doing this road-once again something that is never seen here


----------



## tls22

Yeah i heard Pitt is almost at 70 for the year.....we have had a busy 2 weeks also....have not seen this much snow in a 2 week period in my life. The pics look great as always.....just my 2 cents pal...i try not to pull anyone out during a storm.....liability issues with that....


----------



## EGLC

Send some of that snow up here!!! We had like 1-2" yesterday and then that big 12-15" storm last week but I SURE would LOVE some more  :waving:


----------



## deere615

tls22;1003514 said:


> Yeah i heard Pitt is almost at 70 for the year.....we have had a busy 2 weeks also....have not seen this much snow in a 2 week period in my life. The pics look great as always.....just my 2 cents pal...i try not to pull anyone out during a storm.....liability issues with that....


yes probably close!
Yes I normally dont go pulling out people either, but try to help out when asked as I would want the help if I was in their situation
2people I pulled out- the one that slammed into the snowbank behind me was all mad so I backed up to him gave him the tow strap said hook it up(Surprisingly he did good not as much of an idiot as I thought.)
second was a chevy avalanche that was blocking a small road and had traffice blocked both ways so I helped him out.

Then their was the 18wheeler and he was stuck in the middle of my lot where I need to plow.

But otherwise I usually leave pulling out to wreckers-I am sure they made just as much as some snow plowers this storm!!!!


EGLC;1003548 said:


> Send some of that snow up here!!! We had like 1-2" yesterday and then that big 12-15" storm last week but I SURE would LOVE some more  :waving:


We have been getting steady snow off and on as its been plow school plow 4hr nap and so on for the past few days, but I am trying not to complaine as I love plowing, this is my favorite time of year!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Going to school and plowing this last 2 weeks must be hard.

How's your salt situation? I called 6 local places and they were all sold out. Found one that had 2 pallets of 80lb so I bought them. Man do I hate 80's.

I think i went through 4-5 pallets last year. Already used 11 this year.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1004257 said:


> Going to school and plowing this last 2 weeks must be hard.
> 
> How's your salt situation? I called 6 local places and they were all sold out. Found one that had 2 pallets of 80lb so I bought them. Man do I hate 80's.
> 
> I think i went through 4-5 pallets last year. Already used 11 this year.


Yeah class sucks-especially when I had to skip alot and there was tests and quizs I was never told about

Salt-well I was out on friday milked it through the weekend cause they were supposed to have some in monday didnt have it then so I went right down the hill from me They have a ton still(they stock pile a huge warehouse full of pallets), normally they sell in for 5.50 a bag but they gave it to me for $5 still more than I normally pay but I was quite happy. Yeah 50lbs are heavy enough when I am tired and have been out for long hours( if you really need some and wanna make the drive I could make sure they have it and meet you there )

This was coming down the river as I went across the sewickley bridge today
SALT FOR PITTSBURGH


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Hopefully I won't have to buy anymore. What sucks for me is I have 80 bags in a rental garage I can't get to. The driveway entrance is blocked by a mountain of snow all the neigbors put their snow. Man was I pissed. I tried to move it and could only push it 3-4' with my plow. So now I can't get into my storage garage. It also has all my extra toyota parts if I break down in there. I'd have to drag them 70' up a snowcovered hill.


----------



## thesnowman269

I love the rivers around the city, We used to go there every summer and visit my dads friend who had a boat. It was always a good time. But SHHH! i didnt say that, Im from cleveland.


----------



## deere615

Heres something for you guys note:these are the only pictures here not taken by me
Oh and not to scare anyone its not mine but my local boroughs-happend after the big storm its nearly identical to mine they beat the heck outta it though- I believe it overheated and it caught-it was right done the hill from me






















They just brought a brand new red chevy next time I see it I will have to try and grab a picture


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1004324 said:


> Hopefully I won't have to buy anymore. What sucks for me is I have 80 bags in a rental garage I can't get to. The driveway entrance is blocked by a mountain of snow all the neigbors put their snow. Man was I pissed. I tried to move it and could only push it 3-4' with my plow. So now I can't get into my storage garage. It also has all my extra toyota parts if I break down in there. I'd have to drag them 70' up a snowcovered hill.


yeah that does suck I would complain to the landlord! months rent FREE:yow!:


thesnowman269;1004325 said:


> I love the rivers around the city, We used to go there every summer and visit my dads friend who had a boat. It was always a good time. But SHHH! i didnt say that, Im from cleveland.


Yeah pittsburgh is pretty famous for that!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

That would kinda give me a bad feeling in my stomach to see a truck just like mine on fire haha.


----------



## EGLC

G.M.Landscaping;1004324 said:


> Hopefully I won't have to buy anymore. What sucks for me is I have 80 bags in a rental garage I can't get to. The driveway entrance is blocked by a mountain of snow all the neigbors put their snow. Man was I pissed. I tried to move it and could only push it 3-4' with my plow. So now I can't get into my storage garage. It also has all my extra toyota parts if I break down in there. I'd have to drag them 70' up a snowcovered hill.


rent a skid or backhoe for the day and send the nieghbors or rental place the bill....


----------



## deere615

KL&M Snow Div.;1004584 said:


> That would kinda give me a bad feeling in my stomach to see a truck just like mine on fire haha.


lol yeah but I didnt see it just heard about it-my mom told me when I came home that evening for a quick break


----------



## deere615

More(still got more on my camera I gotta get also)

at a sidewalk account we blocked off the street and just told people to throw snow off their cars to the street and we plowed the streets into a big pile as they city wouldnt even touch them for another 2days














another lot I did-not a normal customer just a 1 time thing







Our alley pretty big pile buy the garage







plow trucks


----------



## deere615

And still more pics, also looks like were getting a break in the snow for this weekend temps in the mid to low 30's

Only plow guys early in the morning:redbounce







Snow hauling


----------



## jeffslawnservic

There was alot of snow hauling going on around my area too. But mostely the city was just reloacating it with back hoes on the smaller side streets. But if it was a major roads it was hauled away.


----------



## deere615

jeffslawnservic;1007290 said:


> There was alot of snow hauling going on around my area too. But mostely the city was just reloacating it with back hoes on the smaller side streets. But if it was a major roads it was hauled away.


Yep thats exactly what they were doing here, main roads hauling it off back roads they were using loaders and just clearing parking spaces and putting it into huge piles


----------



## Brian Young

Great pics, lots of fun!


----------



## deere615

Brian Young;1007853 said:


> Great pics, lots of fun!


Thanks it was actually fun! Something you dont get to experiance every year. Your tripped look like alot of fun also, I would love to do something like that in the future if a storm happens somewhere else. Did you pass through pittsburgh on the way down?


----------



## deere615

I still got more pictures but heres a video from the first night of the storm. My dad was with me and all the lights of the main businesses were blinking on and off and it was doing it the whole time I was plowing too. It was really cool. Like I said that night was one of the wierdest/coolest nights every!






more videos to come!


----------



## thesnowman269

Damn that must have been awsome to see!


----------



## deere615

thesnowman269;1008066 said:


> Damn that must have been awsome to see!


That it was! something you dont see everyday even my dad said he never saw anything like it!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

I guess this storm is going to be a bust. More rain than snow.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1008801 said:


> I guess this storm is going to be a bust. More rain than snow.


Yep thats what it seems like There is chances of snow(like 30-50%) like everyday in the next week though


----------



## bugthug

Great pics. I never remember to bring my camera.The big storm dumped just over 30 inches here and almost 18 a few days later.


----------



## deere615

bugthug;1008922 said:



> Great pics. I never remember to bring my camera.The big storm dumped just over 30 inches here and almost 18 a few days later.


Thanks! thats alotta snow!


----------



## deere615

More pics:







this dude is crazy no matter what he is always selling flowers he sells them on a main route too







everyone sorta had their little tunnels plus they put out lawn chairs so people wouldnt steal their spots







hard to see but some deer







walks


----------



## deere615

And a quick video of my atv pushing some snow at the back of a sidewalk account this was friday night of the storm. 
The video I am putting together of the whole storm is gunna have a couple even cooler clips of the quad


----------



## deere615

Video nothing fancy on this one(might get a little dizzy) but its the first push of the storm Friday evening Feburary 5th. I am almost done putting together a video of the whole storm its really cool!





heres the link:


----------



## thesnowman269

Just wondering how do you hold the camera in the truck? I've been wanting to make a video for awhile but mhave a manual tranny so it's a little difficult


----------



## tiaquessa

Go to chasecam.com. They have great mounts for video cameras. I use the windshield mount when I road race, and it works great.


----------



## tls22

Great vid brad....it has def been a snoy month....i should have a thread up soon....for my cam i used velrow...work pretty good...look in my past threads to see if u like it


----------



## deere615

thesnowman269;1018632 said:


> Just wondering how do you hold the camera in the truck? I've been wanting to make a video for awhile but mhave a manual tranny so it's a little difficult


For my blue truck I made a little mount with nothing more than a bolt and a nu it works great. But I also have a windshield mount that I keep in the white truck its sometimes tough to get the camera pointed where I want it and sometimes tough to get it to stay on the glass.
But there have been plenty of times I just hold the camera to get a video of something


tiaquessa;1018914 said:


> Go to chasecam.com. They have great mounts for video cameras. I use the windshield mount when I road race, and it works great.


The one I have bends everywhich way(its supposed to) its not too bad


tls22;1019318 said:


> Great vid brad....it has def been a snoy month....i should have a thread up soon....for my cam i used velrow...work pretty good...look in my past threads to see if u like it


thanks next one I am editing is going to have everything from the whole storm.


----------



## deere615

Just a few more till I get the video done. We still have alot of snow on the ground but everything is starting to melt slowly. 
Icicles





















Guy cleaning off his roof







Big pile!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Just think in a couple weeks we'll be spreading mulch. At least I was on march 15th last year.

Seriously don't think that's going to happen this year.

Wasn't that roof a little steep for that guy to be up there?


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1020568 said:


> Just think in a couple weeks we'll be spreading mulch. At least I was on march 15th last year.
> 
> Seriously don't think that's going to happen this year.
> 
> Wasn't that roof a little steep for that guy to be up there?


Yeah is going to be a little while before we can start spring stuff, I think my first job was a gutter cleaning and I did it on March 8th last year.

Yeah all the roofs in that nieghborhood are steep-they do have the real big built in gutters though-thats what he stood on the whole time. For a homeowner though I will say he seemed like he knew what he was doing


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

I'm not even looking forward to spring yet. Kinda was enjoying this easy money.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1021404 said:


> I'm not even looking forward to spring yet. Kinda was enjoying this easy money.


MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY. Spring is still good money but not nearly as good and easy as winter


----------



## deere615

New video I made that was all about the big storm. It basically shows us plowing throughout the whole first night, the next morning, and then the events the following week of cleaning up etc... Turned out really cool I think the music picks up after a bit
the link:


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Turned out sweet. The beginning was like a horror movie. The chevies pushed that snow around pretty good. Some of those still shots seemed too long to me. All video would of been great. 

How long did it take to make that?

I took a bunch of videos but I must of had the camera set wrong because they were all out of focus.

And where is everybody anymore. Nobody's posting on here.....


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1022284 said:


> Turned out sweet. The beginning was like a horror movie. The chevies pushed that snow around pretty good. Some of those still shots seemed too long to me. All video would of been great.
> 
> How long did it take to make that?
> 
> I took a bunch of videos but I must of had the camera set wrong because they were all out of focus.
> 
> And where is everybody anymore. Nobody's posting on here.....


Yeah I liked the music kinda erry but thats what it was like that night so it fit perfect. Yeah I love my trucks! 
Yes I can agree on some of the photos being to long, but I did want to add them in because I had alot of good ones plus it gives the who video a variety
Probably took a 2-3hrs to make total plus videotaping when plowing.

Yes this place is dead! I think we are the only ones left with snow, and everyone else is starting with spring-they all went over to LS I think lol


----------



## deere615

Almost all our snow is basically gone but we got just a bit left even though it has been in the 50-60's for 3 weeks plus rain! But I saw this Oshkosh leaving today pretty cool!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Had to click on this . Thought you got some snow.haha
What a waste of a day today with all this rain. I started some of my cleanups last week, and was spreading mulch yesterday.

What are you up to?


----------



## plowmaster07

Not everyone went over to lawn site! lol. Holy crap. Awesome pictures! It looks like it could have been a fun/ frustrating storm to plow. I wish we had one similar to that in New England. So you talked about missing school. You're in High school, or college? Also. I'm wondering what Meyer pump you're running on your truck. My E-47 is in need of replacement. And I'm wondering how much better the newer pumps are. Age regardless, you and your father seem to be running a professional snow removal company. Keep up the good work!!

Aaron


----------



## plowmaster07

Hey also... What are you running for radio's in the trucks. I know you said you have radio's so you two can talk, but I was wondering which type.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1031727 said:


> Had to click on this . Thought you got some snow.haha
> What a waste of a day today with all this rain. I started some of my cleanups last week, and was spreading mulch yesterday.
> 
> What are you up to?


I did one cleanup last week and a little today, Just landed a small landscape job and a bit bigger one I will be starting probably friday. Otherwise just been cleaning everything up etc. I also got a new trailer this year so I have been adding stuff to it I put a bunch of pictures up on LS


plowmaster07;1031758 said:


> Not everyone went over to lawn site! lol. Holy crap. Awesome pictures! It looks like it could have been a fun/ frustrating storm to plow. I wish we had one similar to that in New England. So you talked about missing school. You're in High school, or college? Also. I'm wondering what Meyer pump you're running on your truck. My E-47 is in need of replacement. And I'm wondering how much better the newer pumps are. Age regardless, you and your father seem to be running a professional snow removal company. Keep up the good work!!
> 
> Aaron


Thanks! I am in my 2nd year of college. Winter, spring, fall etc it gets real tough with college... Meyer pump is a newer one e58 I believe, Been good so far but the motor did go last year. Yeah its my company, I try and be real professional even though I am only 19. My dad just helps me out alot, he lost his job in january so hes been working with me, I pay him double what I would pay anyone else but he knows exactly what hes doing so that helps!


plowmaster07;1031905 said:


> Hey also... What are you running for radio's in the trucks. I know you said you have radio's so you two can talk, but I was wondering which type.


Yes We just used little 2-way motorola radios. I have thought about putting cbs in the trucks Maybe next year but the motorolas worked nice


----------



## mrmagnum

Nice Pictures and Videos Man!


----------



## T-MAN

Great video. Awesome tunes. I seen Ronnie James live back in the day LOL
That brought back some memories with that tune.


----------



## plowmaster07

Thanks! I am in my 2nd year of college. Winter, spring, fall etc it gets real tough with college... Meyer pump is a newer one e58 I believe, Been good so far but the motor did go last year. Yeah its my company, I try and be real professional even though I am only 19. My dad just helps me out alot, he lost his job in january so hes been working with me, I pay him double what I would pay anyone else but he knows exactly what hes doing so that helps!

Yes We just used little 2-way motorola radios. I have thought about putting cbs in the trucks Maybe next year but the motorolas worked nice[/QUOTE]

Yeah I know the feeling. I started doing landscaping for myself in High school. And I'm still doing landscaping and snow plowing now that I'm in college. Yeah, I'm 19 too. I think I'd be getting the E60 pump. The CB's in the truck are a decet idea. I rarely use mine though. And your handheld Motorolas would travel farther than the CB's.


----------



## deere615

mrmagnum;1032205 said:


> Nice Pictures and Videos Man!


Thanks alot!


T-MAN;1032255 said:


> Great video. Awesome tunes. I seen Ronnie James live back in the day LOL
> That brought back some memories with that tune.


Thanks I like classic rock never really go to any concerts though radio/ipod is plenty for me


plowmaster07;1032287 said:


> Yeah I know the feeling. I started doing landscaping for myself in High school. And I'm still doing landscaping and snow plowing now that I'm in college. Yeah, I'm 19 too. I think I'd be getting the E60 pump. The CB's in the truck are a decet idea. I rarely use mine though. And your handheld Motorolas would travel farther than the CB's.


Yeah I had one in my blue truck a while back but didnt use it much. handhelds worked nice till I lost one in the deep snow and didnt figure it out till later on:realmad: but my dad has like3-4 and I have 4


----------

